# IH 656 Diesel



## DanielEglon (Feb 28, 2012)

We got the tractor about 8 months ago ran fine..one day it just stopped moving..changed the hydrolic pump..still will not move..need suggestions as to what might still be wrong with it or if the pump we put in is bad..it was a refurbished pump..


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

You'd be better off doing a pressure test on the system before swapping in more parts. Its possible there is a pressure relief in the system that has stuck open, or the drive motor could be bad. Without pressure testing the system, you may end up sticking a ton of money into the thing before it gets fixed. I'd pick up an I&T manual or a Factory Service Manual for that tractor before going any further, or find a mechanic who can do the testing for you if you don't feel up to it. It may save you a ton of money.


----------



## DanielEglon (Feb 28, 2012)

We got the tractor running, we were pulling it behind another tractor to move it out of our way because we couldnt figure it out and my dad put it in reverse and turning the wheels must have got the oil flowing because it kicked in and stopped the tractor we were pulling it with, then he put it in gear and drove away. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Probably needed to be primed to get the oil to the pump. Glad to hear you got it going!


----------

